# European Delivery airport pickup



## StarDust365 (May 24, 2017)

I have a question about the airport pickup. I am planning the delivery in the future. The European Delivery says I will be met and driven from Munich Airport to the BMW Welt or Bayerischer Hof. The delivery experience says that hotel is part of the deal. I would like to stay the night in Munich before doing the delivery pickup because of jet lag. If I wanted to stay at the Bayerischer Hof the first night to rest, and then go to the Welt the second day would I drive to the Bayerischer Hof for the second night as part of the deal or would the first night be included in the deal? The alternative is I stay at a hotel near the Welt and then go to the Bayerischer Hof after my pick up as part of their package. Thank you.


----------



## CoyoteZak (Jan 18, 2017)

I don't think a hotel is part of the package. They simply offer suggested hotels that may or may not give you a favorable rate. Then again you may be buying something much higjer in the lineup and do in fact get a night in a hotel. There are decent hotels right near or even onsite at the airport They will pick you up from the airport area and take you to the Welt or a Munich Hotel.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

*Pickup* from/to either hotel, Welt or airport is included with ED. *No hotel accommodations are included with ED. * You have to pay for hotel accomodations.



StarDust365 said:


> I have a question about the airport pickup. I am planning the delivery in the future. The European Delivery says I will be met and driven from Munich Airport to the BMW Welt or Bayerischer Hof. *The delivery experience says that hotel is part of the deal. *I would like to stay the night in Munich before doing the delivery pickup because of jet lag. If I wanted to stay at the Bayerischer Hof the first night to rest, and then go to the Welt the second day would I drive to the Bayerischer Hof for the second night as part of the deal or would the first night be included in the deal? The alternative is I stay at a hotel near the Welt and then go to the Bayerischer Hof after my pick up as part of their package. Thank you.


----------



## SculptedEscapes (May 1, 2017)

While you're planning your ED, if you need any assistance with Tours, Hotels, or flights, shoot me a message.

You can't VIP yourself at luxury properties and many do not have any loyalty program. If you want to stay at luxury properties I can offer you perks such as:
- Upgraded room at check-in (sometimes at booking)
- Free Breakfast
- food & beverage or spa credit
- early check-in/late checkout
- much more

As an example, properties I have relationships with in Munich would be:

- Mandarin Oriental, Munich
- Hotel Vier Jahreszeiten 
- Sofitel Munich Bayerpost
- Hotel Bayerischer Hof
- The Charles Hotel, a Rocco Forte hotel

Since I have connections with many tour providers in Germany and Europe, I can provide tours and experiences you cannot find or book on your own. I'll be happy to assist in your trip, drop me a PM or shoot me an email at [email protected]


----------



## ebs0712 (Oct 23, 2007)

Don't mess around moving hotels. Have BMW take you to the hotel downtown where you can rest and walk around. Sunlight is the best cure for jet-lag. In the morning take a cab to the Welt. It's a short ride and you will be all set.


----------



## cchan (Sep 19, 2002)

Just did ED a couple weeks ago. Stayed at the Sofitel hotel for a few days before and after delivery. I thought it was a good setup for ED - it has an underground parking garage that is easy to access, can self park or valet, pay by the day. Location wise, it's right by the central train station and on the edge of downtown.

We used the BMW car service (via Sixt) for transport from the airport to the hotel (was a nice new 7 series). On ED day, took a taxi to the Welt. S-bahn is another option to get there.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

StarDust365 said:


> I have a question about the airport pickup. I am planning the delivery in the future. The European Delivery says I will be met and driven from Munich Airport to the BMW Welt or Bayerischer Hof. The delivery experience says that hotel is part of the deal. I would like to stay the night in Munich before doing the delivery pickup because of jet lag. If I wanted to stay at the Bayerischer Hof the first night to rest, and then go to the Welt the second day would I drive to the Bayerischer Hof for the second night as part of the deal or would the first night be included in the deal? The alternative is I stay at a hotel near the Welt and then go to the Bayerischer Hof after my pick up as part of their package. Thank you.


I'll add my experience, the free ride iis either to thwe hotel or welt from the airport, since the airport is so far out, taking it from the airport is the smartest way, they also provide you with a long wheelbase 7 series, we stayed at the Sheraton since the U-bahn station is in front of the hotel, easy access to around the city and The Welt.


----------



## StarDust365 (May 24, 2017)

Can you do the 7 series ride to the BMW Welt from a hotel too or do you have to use other modes of transportation?


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

StarDust365 said:


> Can you do the 7 series ride to the BMW Welt from a hotel too or do you have to use other modes of transportation?


The complimentary transfer is from airport to hotel or to BMW Welt. You only get those 2 choices.
The snippet below is from the confirmation email received from BMW ED department.



> 2. Is there transportation available to the BMW Welt upon my arrival in Germany? - A complimentary shuttle service is available. This service is limited to one transfer from the airport to either your hotel in downtown Munich or the BMW Welt. To make your reservations please contact Sixt Customer Service by Email: [email protected] or Telephone: +49 89 210 310 02, providing the following information:
> 
> • First and Last Name
> • Telephone Number
> ...


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

ebs0712 said:


> Don't mess around moving hotels. Have BMW take you to the hotel downtown where you can rest and walk around. Sunlight is the best cure for jet-lag. In the morning take a cab to the Welt. It's a short ride and you will be all set.


I disagree slightly. Munich is a fairly easy city to drive compared to some European cities but parking is easier outside of downtown. I would consider staying in downtown then take my luggage to the Welt and pick up the car.

What I did was stay at a pension (sort of like a B and B) a long walk to the Welt then later stayed at a suburban hotel with an underground garage.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

StarDust365 said:


> Can you do the 7 series ride to the BMW Welt from a hotel too or do you have to use other modes of transportation?


In my experience and others here BMW and car company SXIT have an arrangement that the pick up at the airport will always be a 7 series, now we did our ED in 2015 and since then everybody who has done a travel report says they too were picked up in a 750L. I used SXIT to take us from the hotel to the Welt and we got a 550GT. Our next ED I won't spend the money on SXIT from the hotel to the Welt, we will take a taxi. In your question about taking the 750 from the hotel to The Welt, I'm sure you could, Now are you arriving at the airport or train station? If arriving at Munich airport, I would take the 750 to your hotel, the airport is a good 45 minutes outside of the city.


----------



## Daryll (Jun 10, 2016)

I did it a little differently - went straight from the airport to the Welt, picked up my car, then stayed at a hotel for a few days (Holiday Inn) near the city center with a garage. I found that the excitement of the delivery experience kept me more than awake through the process, but I'm also a fairly frequent traveler to Europe for business. My deal was a little unusual - due to ED schedule and school schedules I picked the car up by myself then the wife and kids flew in the next day. My Sixt email showed a 7 series but instead they picked me up at the airport in a new 5 series. No complaints about that - for one person a 7 would have been nice but not necessary. 
To answer the original question they will take you either to the hotel or to the Welt but not both. 


Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


----------



## hailpurdue (Jan 27, 2017)

Just took ED on 16 May. Sixt Transport (limo company BMW uses) picked us up at MUC Airport after customs and baggage claim. Took a 740i (had plenty of room for 2 large suitcases and 2 carry-on sized suitcases) to our hotel. We found the hotels listed did not honor the BMW negotiated rate, so we just shopped around. We stayed at Hotel New Orly, about 10km from Welt. We then took Uber to Welt. Painless.


----------



## kechang (May 19, 2009)

StarDust365 said:


> Can you do the 7 series ride to the BMW Welt from a hotel too or do you have to use other modes of transportation?


Yes although not specifically mentioned, they provide free "one way" transfer

I've already received a confirmation from Sixt from my hotel to Welt and on the confirmation it says "MUST BE 7 series" :thumbup:

I'm doing this because I'm flying into Frankfurt first, train to Munich station where hotel is right there so I wouldn't need an airport transfer


----------



## StarDust365 (May 24, 2017)

A good option to maybe to stay one night at the hotel then pick up the car and then drive it back to the hotel to stay another night. That way I could get up in the morning and drive to Como or some other destination 5+ hours away. Thoughts?


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

StarDust365 said:


> A good option to maybe to stay one night at the hotel then pick up the car and then drive it back to the hotel to stay another night. That way I could get up in the morning and drive to Como or some other destination 5+ hours away. Thoughts?


what is your total plan? One thing I noticed was, Google maps might say it takes 5 hours to travel to X location but it really took longer. Plus I'd rather stay in and around Como then drive back to Munich.


----------



## Daryll (Jun 10, 2016)

StarDust365 said:


> A good option to maybe to stay one night at the hotel then pick up the car and then drive it back to the hotel to stay another night. That way I could get up in the morning and drive to Como or some other destination 5+ hours away. Thoughts?


That is basically what we did, sort of. We stayed at the Holiday Inn City Center, which was a good central location, and did a day trip to Neuschwanstein and the other stuff around that area. Then we headed to Paris with overnights in Friedrichshafen and Reims along the way. That worked well for us and helped my wife and kids with the jet lag somewhat. Also Munich is a very easy city to drive around in compared to many in Europe - so it is a good place to practice before you head out on the rest of your adventure!

Have a great trip!


----------



## hailpurdue (Jan 27, 2017)

StarDust365 said:


> A good option to maybe to stay one night at the hotel then pick up the car and then drive it back to the hotel to stay another night. That way I could get up in the morning and drive to Como or some other destination 5+ hours away. Thoughts?


We did similar thing... Picked up at 9am followed by factory tour. Left Welt at 3pm for a drive in the countryside, then back to hotel in Munich. Didn't have to mess with luggage that way at Welt.


----------



## hailpurdue (Jan 27, 2017)

StarDust365 said:


> A good option to maybe to stay one night at the hotel then pick up the car and then drive it back to the hotel to stay another night. That way I could get up in the morning and drive to Como or some other destination 5+ hours away. Thoughts?


The drive to Como can be LONG if the tunnel (Gotthard?) on A-2 in Switzerland is backed up. It was a 2.5 hr wait for us a couple of weeks ago just to get into the tunnel. We took a few old road passes over the Alps. Took just as long, but the drive and scenery was spectacular!


----------



## Mark K (Jun 5, 2010)

Epannyes said:


> I think this is the best advice of all


Let's say that it *will be* a good advice. As soon as we convince BMWNA that European Delivery needs to restart


----------



## alexcool2020 (Apr 28, 2020)

No, the hotel can't be a part of the package. Most likly they offer you different hotels with a discounted price.


----------

